# DVD/CD Drive won't eject



## taras82

I just set up my new PC yesterday, Dell XPS 8300. The drive was working fine, I made my repair discs. 

Today I went to open it by pressing the eject button, and it wouldn't open. I tried doing it manually from windows 7, but it says: *An error occured while ejecting 'DVD/CD-RW Drive (D*

I went to device manager and it says the drive is working fine.

I think I might have disabled something I shouldn't have. I was in msconfig and services all day yesterday disabling programs from startup and such. Any idea on what I might have disabled?


----------



## oscer1

hi,

well for starters i would go back to msconfig and enable everything and see if the drive opens.


----------



## taras82

oscer1 said:


> hi,
> 
> well for starters i would go back to msconfig and enable everything and see if the drive opens.


Just did that and restarted. Still won't open.

Maybe it's something in Services?

Would reinstalling the driver for the drive work?


----------



## oscer1

windows provides the driver you can uninstall it from device manager and reboot computer will install when windows starts. also you can try a restore point. go back to msconfig and on first tab select normal startup


----------



## taras82

oscer1 said:


> windows provides the driver you can uninstall it from device manager and reboot computer will install when windows starts. also you can try a restore point. go back to msconfig and on first tab select normal startup


That's how I did it with msconfig, before you said it.

I just uninstalled the driver, windows reinstalled it, drive till won't open.


----------



## taras82

Okay, it's working!

Windows re-installed an old driver from 2006, the one I uninstalled was from 2011.

I googled the driver looking for a newer one, and installed it. It works now but it still says the driver is from 2006. Oh well, as long as it works!


----------



## oscer1

thats good thats its working now. long as you are not having any problems then you should be good.


----------



## WillGuitarded

I missed how it started working here 

My cd drive says the same thing except calls it 'CD Drive (D'.

I missed how it started working.


----------



## spunk.funk

@WillGitarded Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator *in the *Elevated Device Manager*, right click the DVD drive and choose *Uninstall.* Right click any device and choose *Scan for Hardware Changes*. This will reinstall the current driver. or you can right click the DVD drive/*Properties/Driver/Roll Back Drive*r to choose an older driver that was working


----------

